# Colorado predator competition check-in here



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Please post photos by 11:59 pm 12-3-2011.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nothing for me. The only thing I called in was a blizzard!


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

we saw 4 but couldnt connect on them at 500+ yards but we tried
conditions were tough and we got busted on three stands so nothing goin


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

See attached pic. Oh, what? Can't see the pic. That's because it's a pic of nothing.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Focusing on my trapline and not even seeing any prints in the snow! Glad im not out calling. I did just get a night permit for the entire county on public land though. Let's try again?







I would need a partner though. Not into night hunting alone out here.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Focusing on my trapline and not even seeing any prints in the snow! Glad im not out calling. I did just get a night permit for the entire county on public land though. Let's try again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a partner, jerkface. And one that can shoot at that!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ouch ! Well if the weather gets too bad, you guys have a good place to sit in and call..... LOL


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow---you guys sure put that call'in contest together fast---I didn't even know it was go'in until yesterday afternoon.







I'm gonna have to quite go'in to work so much so I can keep up with you guys.lol.

I probably wouldn't have placed anyway yesterday--- snowstorm and -3* temps. Critters wear'in fur were all holed up I'd bet.


----------



## ColorMike (Dec 12, 2010)

Next Sunday If it ant snowing... But I might be playing on my new atv..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> You have a partner, jerkface. And one that can shoot at that!!!


OUCH ! How soon they forget !


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Well this is late I guess. I am new and this is my first yote taken. Taken with .243 Win on 11-30-11.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> OUCH ! How soon they forget !


He's 3 1/2 hours from me. He must have forgot.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

chris i am less than an hour and i remember lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

So Who Won and Where Are The Pic's?????


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

hassell said:


> So Who Won and Where Are The Pic's?????


I didnt even know this was an actual comp. Haha. I did find the original post on the second page somewhere.










Maybe I win


----------



## alann (Nov 18, 2011)

Had snow and 30+ mph winds in my area. Spent most of the day looking for a speedgoat. Saw three late in the day. Got antelope early on Sunday morning.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

The results are in!!!! It's official. First place tie.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Benbibler said:


> The results are in!!!! It's official. First place tie.










LOL


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Feels great to be up there with the winners without even leaving the house.


----------

